# Reel Addiction PCB 6/3-7



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Jun 9, 2015)

The weather in Panama City has been great the past several days and the Snapper and Grouper bite has been on fire! Ive sure had some folks bring some luck with them on these trips and they have sure had themselves some good times. Slick seas, Great clients and fish chewing the hooks off made for a GREAT few days of fishing!!


----------



## teethdoc (Jun 9, 2015)

Some of those snappers are huge.  Now i'm hungry.


----------



## mlbowfin (Jun 9, 2015)

Capt. Mickey (Bring an extra cooler) Locke! No doubt those clients will be back for more. Fine work capt.


----------



## bhdawgs (Jun 9, 2015)

Those are some stud Red Snapper... thanks for sharing


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jun 9, 2015)

Got any open dates next week?


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Jun 9, 2015)

Pm sent


----------



## bucky (Jun 9, 2015)

Those huge snapper has me ready to come Captian.. See you on the 18TH. Thanks for sharing


----------



## FishingAddict (Jun 11, 2015)

Good gosh there are some huge ARS in there!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jun 12, 2015)

Capt. Mickey Locke said:


> Pm sent



To me? Never got one.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Jun 12, 2015)

Another PM sent


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm interested in a pm too! 

Ya'll catch the lionfish on rod?


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Jun 12, 2015)

PM sent


----------

